
Women in Tech Is a Family Issue - junwuwriter
https://medium.com/swlh/women-in-tech-is-a-family-issue-8f210be2903
======
siphon22
>The only women’s bathroom on my office floor was centrally located next to
several popular conference rooms.

That's a feature, not a bug I'm assuming. The men have to walk way farther to
get to the bathroom when they need to go.

Maybe it's time for some good ol' equality and bring the men's bathrooms next
to the women's by the conference room? :-)

~~~
gshdg
She describes it as a privacy issue. Also, it’s pretty common for women to
hide in the restroom for a few minutes to collect ourselves when we’re upset
at work. Usually that’s the last moment you want to be walking past everyone
in the office.

------
milsorgen
I'm sorry but complaining about convenient bathroom location leaves me
nonplussed. I don't think it's a gender issue that you are embarrassed about
using the facilities.

